# ASP Handcuff Use During Academy Training



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

Looking to buy cuffs soon for academy training. Are there any rules against using the new tactical handcuffs from ASP? These cuffs are lighter than normal cuffs and have a keyway on both sides of the cuffs. Turning the key once unlocks the double lock as well as the cuff itself.

I know that the academy has a set manner of handcuffing involving the facing of the keyway during cuffing and I figured the ASP cuffs might make things a bit easier on me.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Most academy do not require or set a standard for handcuffs. As long as they work and rust free. But caution, read the other ASP thread on this site. I would strongly recommend that use train with the cuffs you'll use on the street. Have your belt set up as you would on the street also.

*"As you train, so will you perform"*


----------



## ksdps1 (Oct 9, 2004)

I just received my pair of ASP cuffs that I ordered before Thanksgiving. They are OK, but I have heard of them malfunctioning, also they don't really fit well in a standard single cuff case. Needless to say after waiting all that time, they now sit in my gun safe at home and I don't carry them. I use the Peerless pair I have had for years. :2c:


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Pomo";p="56791 said:


> Looking to buy cuffs soon for academy training. Are there any rules against using the new tactical handcuffs from ASP? These cuffs are lighter than normal cuffs and have a keyway on both sides of the cuffs. Turning the key once unlocks the double lock as well as the cuff itself.
> 
> I know that the academy has a set manner of handcuffing involving the facing of the keyway during cuffing and I figured the ASP cuffs might make things a bit easier on me.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Yeah. They're nice cuffs, but are prone to picking issues as I've seen. I ordered 2 pairs in July, and didn't get them until December.

They're apparently prone to picking issues, and ASP has a lock upgrade out there for them. I used to carry one pair and kept the other in my bag; I went back to my Smiths and sold one pair of the ASP cuffs to a friend.

If you order them, unless your academy is several months away, you will probably not end up having them in time...


----------



## NBC515 (Dec 26, 2004)

I am currently in an academy and the ASP cuff would not be the best one to use. We have one guy who has the asp cuffs issued from his department and even he is training with a different brand. Unless your department mandates that those are the cuffs you use then I would get a different pair....on a another note the DT staff does not seem to care if they are hinged cuffs.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks all, great responses. I'll be sticking with my old S&amp;W and Peerless cuffs afterall. Its a shame - being able to unlock a set of cuffs from either side seems like a handy feature, but having them picked by the guy I just cuffed :shock: ... I'll pass.


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey Pomo, I heard that your cuffs had fur linings, is that true?

Again, nice job last night, you made a tough shift go pretty smoothly.


----------

